# Carnivorous Aquatic Plants



## Shrimp (Jun 1, 2010)

The other day I was thinking, wouldn't it be awesome if there was an aquatic plant that could eat fish? Well, I searched it up today and sure enough, there are some out there. Heres a link to a retailer that sells them, but there isn't much information about them (LINK). Does anyone here know anything about them such as Care/Feeding requirements? Thanks for any help!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

_Aldovandra vesiculosa_ is an uncommon aquarium plant, but any members of the genus, _Utricularia_, are also carnivorous. They have bladders like those of Aldovandra that trap small invertebrates and digest them for their mineral nutrients. They don't have to get their nutrients that way and can grow well if the nutrients are available in the water.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Many carnivorous plants grow in waters that have almost no minerals, salts or anything else. 
I keep mine (Pitcher plants, sundews) in a paludarium with rain water and peat moss substrate. Not even any fish. 
Gotta research each plant. Some have more tolerance for fertilizers, minerals and other things in the water. I have Utricularia in several tanks, even somewhat harder water tanks with more fertilizer, plenty of fish, and it is fine. Bladders are too small to eat the fish.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

I got some Utricularia as a contaminant in a large potted Pontederia I bought. It grew like a weed in a shallow pond receiving indirect sunlight and flowered profusely- pretty little yellow blooms held above the water's surface. I eventually gve it all away because I wanted to raise livebearers in that pond.


----------

